# drivers station re-visited



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Not sure if I like this...
I will have to kick it around for a few days.

I cut down some 2" pipe to place in the 2" hole in the panel.
And I colored the pipe with sharpies for the black & red...
Of course 2" pipe isn't 2"... *sigh*
Back to the drawing board?









Maybe I am working this too hard and I should just paint the colors on the wood...
Scott


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok, I gave up on the pipe and tried my hand at painting*

Have a look... This is what they are going to look like....
Before I play too much and screw things up I will call them "done"...:lol:


----------

